# Wood fireplace with natural gas igniter?



## alphadog (Feb 9, 2007)

I am building  a new house and installed a 2-sided wood-burning zero-clearance fireplace. The builder used to gas fireplaces and had power and a gas line run to the unit as well. The unit has outside combustion air, glass doors, exterior venting. The gas line has already been run through the knock out hole in the side.

Is it possible to use the gas line for an igniter for the wood fire? It seems dangerous to have a gas line in a wood fire. I may just have it removed and the firebrick replaced.

Any ideas? I can't find anything online except one article that mentions "if you have a gas igniter in your wood burning fireplace". If this is possible, surely there must be some do's and don'ts.

Thanks,

A


----------



## Corie (Feb 9, 2007)

It was fairly common, although you don't see it being done much anymore.

IMO probably more dangerous than anything.  I'd have the hole patched and the gas line removed.

I have a log lighter built into my smoker and I've learned to not use that puppy anymore.   It dumps too much fuel into the air too quickly and I was always have little explosions when it would finally light.  Its not like lighting a fire with paper and kindling is really that difficult anyway.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Feb 9, 2007)

Both a friend and a neighbor have gas igniters for their fireplaces and wouldn't part with them for .. (insert cliche) .. as far as proper install I don't know what is code vs. what is not, sure you will get a response from one of the pros here . . . .


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Feb 9, 2007)

depends on where you live, there illeagle here in colordo because you cant hook a saftey pilot assembly to them. Check with your local codes to see if there leagle. Alot of homes in the south use them, there kind of scary, you turn the gas valve on in the wall and throw a match in, and wait for it to catch. I think i would install gas logs or just light the fireoplace like its intended to be lit, with kindling.


----------



## alphadog (Feb 10, 2007)

I specifically wanted to do a wood burning fireplace. So putting in gas logs is not an option for me. I want an alternative fuel source just in case price or supply becomes an issue with gas.... and nothing beats a wood fire. 

Somethings are just better the old fashioned way.


----------



## nshif (Feb 10, 2007)

I tried it once burnt out the burner in about 2 months. Cap it off and just use newspaper and kindling


----------

